# kinda new, need some tips



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I am kinda new to fly fishing, mostly fishing for specs, and some lower slot reds, what weight rod do i need, what lb tippet and how long, best knot to tie tippet to fly line, and ay other usefull tips would be appriciated.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on your skill at fighting fish on light weight tackle, I would say anything in the 6-9wt. I would tend toward the 7 or 8 weight. 6 will be more fun, but a big fish is going to strip you or break the rod and be harder to cast in the wind. A 8weight will have an easier time with the larger fish and will be easier to cast in the wind. I myself use a 5 and a 9. The 5 is for freshwater and piddling in the salt. I bought the 9 for bonefish in the keys. There's a good bit of wind there, so I needed the extra backbone...


----------

